# First Custom Built Vivarium



## sarahreeves (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi all, we are attempting :blush: to make a fully 'DIY' 'custom' vivarium for our one year old bearded dragon Slash: the wooden viv and custom background. I want to ask if anyone has any tips, tricks or handy advice they might share please? I have had a good read on the forum and watched numerous youtube vids and think we are nearly ready to go but anything you think might be handy to know would be much appreciated.

We are making a 'normal' style wooden viv (120x60x50cm) and I think that part will be pretty straight forward as my stepdads going to help us -hes a carpenter and has built quite a few before. However I think the custom background is going to be the tricky part..! We are going for an Egyptian theme complete with a pyramid cave, numerous rocky outcrops and large raised platform. I will post some pictures as soon as we get started.

I have read that the recommended paint to use is water based - is this correct? Also that you should use a water based varnish to seal everything off at the end - also correct? Is silicone glue ok to glue the poly together? Finally, is it ok to use silicone glue to glue the air vents in place?

Thanks in advance for your feedback and wish us good luck! :2thumb:
Sarah


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sarahreeves said:


> I have read that the recommended paint to use is water based
> yes most people use acrlyics
> 
> Also that you should use a water based varnish to seal everything off at the end - also correct?
> ...


answer up above in red, also check/s the link in my sig

hope that helps: victory:


----------



## sarahreeves (Oct 6, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> answer up above in red, also check/s the link in my sig
> 
> hope that helps: victory:


Thanks for your advice, good to know I'm getting the right info! Also thats such a good idea to use no more nails as it dries quicker, so cheers for that too.
thanks, Sarah


----------



## sarahreeves (Oct 6, 2010)

*Finished!*

I have now finished my custom vivarium!

photo link: Reptile Forums - sarahreeves's Album: Custom Vivarium

what do you think?


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

sarahreeves said:


> I have now finished my custom vivarium!
> 
> photo link: Reptile Forums - sarahreeves's Album: Custom Vivarium
> 
> what do you think?


Love the finished piece :2thumb:

But , you gotta tell me where you got the stargate from :whistling2:


----------



## sarahreeves (Oct 6, 2010)

Nodders said:


> Love the finished piece :2thumb:
> 
> But , you gotta tell me where you got the stargate from :whistling2:


 cool thanks! my boyfriend found the stargate on ebay for £40.00, bit of a rip off in my opinion but hes well into the programme and it looks pretty cool in there!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

sarahreeves said:


> cool thanks! my boyfriend found the stargate on ebay for £40.00, bit of a rip off in my opinion but hes well into the programme and it looks pretty cool in there!


Thanks , just had a look and yeah one there for £40 , bit much atm .


----------

